# Cost of a two bed apartment in Foz do douro



## Benee (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello

I was wondering what the price of a two bed apt to rent in Foz do douro would cost per month?

Also, if we were to pay up front for say 6 months would we get a good reduction? Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## mlka (Sep 5, 2009)

Foz is seen as the exclusive part of Porto and so prices are higher.

check out apartments on :

Rental properties - Apartments - Distrito do Porto - Casa Sapo - Portugal's Real Estate Portal


----------

